# Motor Mounts?



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi there,

I've just posted a big fat update on the subject of mounting the 10" Kostov in my Geo Tracker build.

http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/1991-geo-tracker-2wd-conversion-62327p3.html

I'm wondering if it is best to use the same type of motor mounts the ICE engine used or if I can basically bolt the new motor's mounting framework right to the frame.

I'd appreciate any thoughts or opinions on the subject you might have to offer.

Thanks,
Pete


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

I recommend you use proper rubber mounts. Vibration is a bitch. Noise also.


----------



## EVfun (Mar 14, 2010)

You need the rubber mounts. Without them you will hear, and feel, the road very clearly back up through the drivetrain. You will hear the DC motor wind up too. If you wanted to record sound effects for an electric car then my buggy with solid mounts would make a great sample. Of course, that is a lot less of an issue in an open beach buggy.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

In addition to the good comments on noise, the rubber mounts provide compliance. Your car actually twists a bit under heavy acceleration, bumps, or hard cornering. The rubber allows a bit of flex (as the vehicle was designed to do).

I have seen this before : Never, never, never rubber mount one end and hard mount the other end. The one end will move a bit in the rubber, the other end will bend back and forth until something breaks.

So I'd suggest leveraging millions of dollars of engineering and use the car's stock rubber mounts.


PeterH said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've just posted a big fat update on the subject of mounting the 10" Kostov in my Geo Tracker build.
> 
> ...


----------



## WarpedOne (Jun 26, 2009)

The only question is: are they strong enough?
As you don't need to offer warranty, the are by definition


----------



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

The stock ICE mounts should be strong enough but sometimes a torque reaction arm may be needed to control rotational reaction of the motor frame.


----------



## PeterH (Mar 20, 2009)

Guess we will find out if they are strong enough... I just ordered two replacements.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Peter

The original equipment motor mounts will be OK - BUT they will be much softer than is required for an electric motor - this is because they have to be soft enough to stop engine vibrations 

Use the original mounts but if possible stiffen them up a bit - that does not mean replace the rubber with nylon! - that would be too stiff


----------

